# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Droge mond gelijk met pijn op borst

## Wilma de nruijne

Hallo,
Heb al een aantal weken een droge mond pijn op borst trekt naar rug en arm wat kan ik hiermee doen pijn is wel draaglijk maar ontzettend vervelend.

Wilma

----------

